# 1ST GTO Engine Date Code Help



## NICE GTO (Sep 2, 2013)

Just got a 1967 GTO and not sure of the engine date codes for my car.The code on the Distributor pad is L 036, but the invoice date from the PHS is Nov. 9,1966. Is this a correct date for the engine and car build date? Thanks!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Yes, in 67 they did not use the letter "I" for a month code, Your date code is Nov 03 1966, a week before the build date. The engine unit number on the front of the engine under the letter code should match the engine unit number on the PHS billing history.

A= Jan
B= Feb
C= March
D= April
E= May
F= June
G= July
H= August
J= Sep
K= Oct
L= Nov
M=Dec


----------



## NICE GTO (Sep 2, 2013)

Thanks for your quick response! Now that "L" code makes more sense and the sequence number on the engine also matches the PHS information.The engine is correct!!


----------

